# Big green egg vs Offset smoker



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Alright I'm in the market for a new pit/smoker .... Really don't want to spend over $1000 but for a good smoker seems like it's closer to the $2000 price mark ..... I've tried 2nd hand/ used but no luck .... My dilemma is, if I spend the money for a good off set smoker should I just buy the big green egg. Figured a XL with all the attachments is easy $1600 ... Which would buy a decent stick burner..... The other option is going to Buccees and buying the Texas pit they sell I think for around $750 .... Says limited lifetime warranty. Has anyone purchased one ? Also is the egg worth the money ? Anyone selling a used egg ? Or just bite the bullet and spend the money on of of those nice looking pits from big bear I think is the name? ...., maybe someone else had insight ? Currently I have a masterbuilt electric smoker a charcole grill a gas grill and a smoker that's to big for normal daily use. Looking to replace all and just keep my big smoker (for big get togethers) and a daily use grill/smoker.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have a BGE, but I have an AKORN and I like it, but it won't do what my offset smoker does. I have a Life Tyme pit and love it! I bought it from my dad and he got it back in the 80's. I know this doesn't help you much, but I'm glad I have both.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anything helps thank you for info .... Does the acorn leave a good bark on a brisket?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I have a Kamodo Joe, ceramic egg cooker. I've made a bunch of pork shoulders and they come out great, with nice bark and color. I cooked one, raggedy brisket, and it was poor. I think the meat was poor, but I haven't tried it since.

I've done chicken, a bunch of ribs, pizza, and steaks on it too and everything has turned out very pleasing.

I'm a huge fan of my egg, and think it is pretty near what a real smoker can do. Only difference is the egg doesn't need babysitting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

You aught to be able to find a nice smoker for 1000 bucks on Craigslist. 

Personally I think you could do the same stuff on a BGE. 
If you run it like a vertical smoker. 

Personally once my work situation settles down and I know I'm gonna be somewhere for a while. I'm going to build a brick smoker. Gotta be cheaper than either option.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I currently cook on a Primo XL, but have cooked on stickburners quite a bit in the past. In my opinion, there is no substitute for the quality of bbq that comes off of a stickburner. But you can get some good food off of a ceramic pit. You will get good flavor, color, bark and smoke ring from a ceramic pit. Not quite as good as what you get from a stickburner, but plenty good enough. 

The biggest advantage of a ceramic is the ability to set the pit and leave it alone for hours. I don't know about you, but I just don't have enough free time to babysit a smoker. If I had a stickburner, I wouldn't be able to use it nearly as much as i use my Primo. The ability to get it set up, put the meat on and leave and run errands for several hours is a very important advantage for me. Also, ceramic pits are more flexible. You can go high heat or low heat or anything in between. You can turn a ceramic pit into a pizza oven. You can make a killer Paella on a ceramic pit. 

But it all boils down to what you want, what you need and how you intend to use the pit. 

Do you have plenty of down time to be chained to a pit feeding logs every hour or so? Or are you a busy person with a lot going on? Be honest with yourself on that so you know what works best for you. A quality stickburner is a wonderful thing to have, but it is definitely not for everybody.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got the primo xl which is the american made oval version of a big green egg. Look it up the info is all over the net on how these are better ceramic grills. Before I bought my primo i had an electric smoker, charcoal grill, and gas grill. All of them did their job just okay. The primo is everything I could ask for in a grill. Like everyone has stated you can load it up with lump charcoal put on a butt or brisket and let it roll for 20+ hours without ever lifting the lid to add more charcoal. It'll get 700 degree hot for searing steaks or cooking pizza and it'll it nice and low for long smokes. Here was my first butt on the grill. I'd say it puts on a pretty good bark.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1713378

Key to the primo is that it's oval so you have more usuable real estate and you can also build a fire on one side and do indirect cooking/smoking.

lifetime warranty too.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

MIB is exactly right. A ceramic will do great bbq and doesn't have to be baby sat. And has all the extra versatility. The down side is limited capacity. 

I use my egg when I. Just doing a small batch for me and my wife. I have a smokin tex electric that can handle the capacity of a good size stick burner. 

Both are set and forget and both produce great results. 

I know the purists with stick burners will shudder, but I just don't have the time to be a purist. 

Nobody has ever refused to eat my bbq.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

i don't mind baby sitting a stick burner for some ribs or maybe a whole chicken, what I dread is thanksgiving 18# turkey smokes..... takes a huge amount of time. ive never tried anything off a ceramic just know the set and forget sounds great and the fact that its not fueled by a heating element.... where did the primo owners buy their grill?? is it dealer also like the BGE? I also looked into pellet grills but I noticed they don't have the heat for a good steak. and also I read they eat up a lot of expensive pellets. Thanks for all the info !


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mikeg77583 said:


> i don't mind baby sitting a stick burner for some ribs or maybe a whole chicken, what I dread is thanksgiving 18# turkey smokes..... takes a huge amount of time. ive never tried anything off a ceramic just know the set and forget sounds great and the fact that its not fueled by a heating element.... where did the primo owners buy their grill?? is it dealer also like the BGE? I also looked into pellet grills but I noticed they don't have the heat for a good steak. and also I read they eat up a lot of expensive pellets. Thanks for all the info !


Spatchcock your turkey.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

You could go the route of making your own. A buddy sent this pic and said he's going to convert it to a smoker. Note to self-never eat his cue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never done a brisket on my AKORN, but I have done a small pork butt, pork loin, chicken, pizza, and burgers. If you get one, make sure to get the flat stone that goes in them. It helps to minimize grease flare ups, and convection cooks pizzas and such. I jusst got one for my daughter and son in law yesterday from Walmart for $249. Had to get the stone from Lowe's. Would have got them both from Lowe's but they were out. It's worth the extra $50 for me to avoid Walmart! HA HA! Good Luck!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Primo's can be bought from local dealers. Check out the primogrill website to see the closest one. Also bbqguys and amazon sells them online.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had a BGE for about 9 years and love it! I have a PittsnSpitts offset I fixing to sell because I just don't use it. Between the Egg, a gas grill and my dad's old upright pit, I use the Egg 4 to 1 over the others. So versatile and easy to cook on.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

What's the info on the offset ? Price and size ? Also I found a store in friendawood (ace hardware) that sells the primo grills and they have kamado Joes ..... they said they have them in stock so I'll be making a trip maybe this weekend to check them out... No matter what I end up with I think I still have to have an offset ... Something about tending a fire can't beat it. Thanks again !


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

bowmansdad said:


> I've had a BGE for about 9 years and love it! I have a PittsnSpitts offset I fixing to sell because I just don't use it. Between the Egg, a gas grill and my dad's old upright pit, I use the Egg 4 to 1 over the others. So versatile and easy to cook on.


Man I wish you had one of their adjustable grills I really want one, but I don't like it 3200 dollars much.


----------



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have many hours on both cookers. I made the switch to a pellet smoker earlier this year and it is by far the best thing I have done. Easy, consistent and puts out some **** good food.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been cooking on a stick burner for a good while now and contemplated moving to BGE. For me, I just enjoy sitting around drinking beer and fooling around with fire. I don't doubt that the Egg can put out some good groceries, I just prefer the my offset.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## TR (Feb 25, 2005)

I wonder if there will be someone who produces an offset ceramic - best of both worlds...


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Bud I have been buying all my offsets from a guy in Sequin Tx. B&B. He builds heavy duty custom pits. Best pit you can buy for the money. He built me a 32x20 for $800 and I just bought a 40" with birdcage smoker for $1300. These arnt a cheap thin pit. Here is my last pit it does a phenomenal job and uses very little wood.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Made my decision.... I'll be picking up a kamado joe BIG JOE. Thinking of using conns or ace hardware. 24" ceramic huge! $1599 .... I'll post pics when purchased hopefully this weekend thanks again!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

very good choice. As much as I love my Primo, if I were in the market for a new ceramic, KJ would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for re assuring me ..... I've done a lot of reading and looking and videos and looked at all in person. I think KJ although newer company is best. The only issue I was rethinking is if the big joe would be to big for everyday use for dinner or random burgers or whatever for just the family. I'm sure it takes a lot to fill but hoping the consumption Isint bad. The classic is a tad to small for when cooking for larger group so rather just go big now. Thanks again!


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here it is BIG JOE $1199 at Costco from kamado joe road show. Came with free cover.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I got a classic size, red, Kamado Joe as a Christmas gift! That's a huge gift for me!

Anyway, after a few cooks I can't believe I have gone this long without one. What a great cooking set up. Whichever size you get, I think you will love using it. The smaller classic is all I need. On new years eve I did there racks of ribs with no problem at all.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Did you season yours ? I know somewhere it says no seasoning needed but I feel like it could have used it .... I've cooked twice and the first time the meat had a weird taste almost like lighter fluid ... I grilled some pork chops and steaks using the Kamado joe lump coal ... Also forgot to add I used kamado joe starters no kind of fluid ... I did use a couple chunks of pecan I had also


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Mikeg77583 said:


> Did you season yours ? I know somewhere it says no seasoning needed but I feel like it could have used it .... I've cooked twice and the first time the meat had a weird taste almost like lighter fluid ... I grilled some pork chops and steaks using the Kamado joe lump coal ... Also forgot to add I used kamado joe starters no kind of fluid ... I did use a couple chunks of pecan I had also


You don't need to season it per se, but you do need to burn out any manufacturing residue. Usually oil or grease on metall parts.

I do an initial burn at high heat for an hour or so before a first cook.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Ceramic cookers are great. I have a digiQ that uses a blower that you can dial in a temp and it keeps the pit right on the temp you want. Last brisket I made, I was able to set up my BGE and then go to sleep and wake up the next morning and the brisket came out great. No getting up every couple of hours to check the fire. 

Ceramics use very little fuel. 20 pounds of lump lasts through several cooks. It's really like an oven, grill, and smoker wrapped up in one unit. People make bread on them, but I haven't tried that yet. I've done pizza and BGE pizza is amazing. 

Offsets are much easier to add wood to during the cook. Ceramics get harder to control by opening the lid too much. It's tough to add wood mid cook. If anything, I struggle getting enough smoke flavor on my food with the BGE. I'd rather err on the side of too little smoke, but I'm careful how I arrange my wood chunks when building my fire. Nothing I've made has come out too smoky, but some things could have used a bit more smoke. Ceramics will produce great clear blue smoke, but it can be hard to sustain it long enough, at least in my experience.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

karstopo said:


> Ceramic cookers are great. ... ...


I agree with everything karstopo wrote above. I had no fun at all trying to maintain a side-firebox, stick burner and eventually got rid of it.

I don't use the digital temp controller, though. At least so far I have not found the need for one, and they are not exactly "cheap". On the bbq, and kamado-type forums, all the users of them say they are superb, though. 
.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Another advantage of the BGE is that it produces the moistest BBQ imaginable.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Fearless said:


> Another advantage of the BGE is that it produces the moistest BBQ imaginable.


YEs, they do. 
I should be honest to say that mine is not the BGE, I have one of the competitors' products, Kamado Joe. But I know that generically, the ceramics all have the same cooking characteristics.


----------

